# Need a muzzle loader and lost pls help



## work2play2 (Nov 14, 2015)

This will be strictly to be used 1 week out of the yr. Muzzle loader week before rifle season for whitetail. Never shot or owned one. I'm willing to spend 500.00 but if I don't have to that's great. I just need something good for 100 yards and I'll be happy. I guess my question is what kind of gun should I get and how's the learning curve? Hard to use? I'm sitting in the tree as we speak thinking how nice it would have been to have that week before the season started to hunt and have a range of 100 yards with confidence. Any help?


----------



## stabow (Nov 14, 2015)

A lot of guns on the market in that price range, would be nice to have someone show you the ropes what us old-timers take for garnet is confusing to a beginner, found that out the other day. Check out Cabala's or bass pro they have sales going on this time of year.


----------



## stabow (Nov 14, 2015)

PS very important to clean after shooting not next day or next week but that day.


----------



## getaff (Nov 15, 2015)

Same boat I think I'll watch this one.


----------



## Swamperdog (Nov 15, 2015)

I have a CVA Wolf I bought used and it works great and is accurate enough for shots at 100 yards or less.  I use iron sights but may put a scope or red dot on it for the 100 yard shots.

Academy has a starter CVA Wolf kit on black friday sale right now for $229 with everything you need to get started.  I think they call it the 209 Magnum now?

They have the same gun in stainless steel for another $100.  The inlines are much easier to shoot and maintain than the muzzleloaders in my opinion. (I have two T/C Hawken .54s as well)

- Swamperdog


----------



## Dustin Pate (Nov 15, 2015)

Wal-mart has theres on clearance right now. They has some very good deals at the local one. Might be worth a look.


----------



## RNC (Nov 16, 2015)

Swamperdog said:


> I have a CVA Wolf I bought used and it works great and is accurate enough for shots at 100 yards or less.  I use iron sights but may put a scope or red dot on it for the 100 yard shots.
> 
> Academy has a starter CVA Wolf kit on black friday sale right now for $229 with everything you need to get started.  I think they call it the 209 Magnum now?
> 
> ...



A scoped CVA Wolf would do the trick for sure .

Now is the time to find a deal on one too


----------



## Milkman (Nov 16, 2015)

I say get an inline that uses the 209 primers. Lots of folks like the "magnum" style that allow using a greater amount of powder or pellets. Get a scope made for a muzzle loader.  I have an inexpensive CVA bolt action that I bought about 15 years ago.  There are lots more options out there today. 

After  you get the gun and scope there are other odd and end things that are pretty much necessities. 

Cleaning brush, cleaning jag, cleaning pads, cleaning solution. I have learned to like the aerosol foaming cleaning solution.

You will need to get a supply of the primers, pellets (or powder) and ammo.   Then get started. 

You will learn quickly how many times you can shoot it before it begins to foul and has to be cleaned.


----------



## KINCHAFooneeryan (Nov 16, 2015)

Take your time and look for the right deal. I would call all the Walmarts in your area to see what they have in stock at what price. Last year I bought a stainless CVA Wolf for $99 and a CVA Optima with the camo stock for $139. Ended up selling the Optima that pretty much paid for the Wolf. I also bought tons of ammo, primers, pyrodex, and every tool and every type of cleaning agent they had. Prolly bought $100 worth of supplies that would have cost me $400 anywhere else. Heck I even bought a DVD with O'neill Williams (made for CVA) that pretty much explained anything you ever wanted to know about muzzleloaders for a dollar or two.


----------



## KINCHAFooneeryan (Nov 16, 2015)

BTW I would personally call Walmart and/or visit them if they have any in stock. Do not trust the website as last year it said they were out of stock when they had plenty. I had to drive 45 minutes to get my guns last year. They had none in the case and had them all in the back. They personally brought out all the option from the back to show me what they had in stock...at least I thought they showed them all to me. Told my buddy about the deal and he drove up and got a CVA Optima with the Dead On scope mount and a Konus scope for $160. I was a little aggravated to say the least.


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Nov 16, 2015)

The modern inlines with primers and modern powders will require less equipment and do-dads than the older stuff. Wait till after the first of the year and everyone's product will be on sale. Got to clear the shelves for the new latest and greatest.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Nov 16, 2015)

cva wolf and a starter kit will get you going.


----------



## JoPa (Nov 17, 2015)

I bought a CVA Wolf on sale at Gander, think it was just over $100.  I put a 3x9 Simmons scope on it.  I use 3 pellets of 777 and a 245 grn Powerbelt.  At 100 yds it shoots 1"-2" and will just drop a deer in its tracks.  Buy extra bullets and spend some time sighting it in because as mentioned it's best to run a cleaning rod through it in between shots, it will take some time but get it sighted in.


----------



## Davexx1 (Nov 25, 2015)

Check your state regulations for minimum size caliber, what type of powder is allowed, etc.

The "in line" muzzle loaders are best.  They use a #9 shotgun primer to fire the muzzle loaded powder charge.  They a are more modern version of the old style muzzle loader, have many advantages, are easier to hunt with and shoot.  Some come with stainless barrels, adjustable trigger, nice stock, recoil pad, drilled and tapped for scope mounts, etc..

True black powder is very corrosive and requires immediate cleaning and drying after shooting.  Failing to do this will result in a rusted corroded barrel and ruined gun.  To combat that problem some powder companies developed black powder substitutes.  Those powders are much less corrosive, do not produce alot of smoke, etc.  Some muzzle loader guns can shoot modern smokeless rifle powder.  They require very little or no cleaning after shooting.  If legal, these guns are very good.

Search on line for "Muzzle Loader Rifle" and you will see alot of info and pictures.  Read/learn alot before going shopping.  Having a friend or some other experienced muzzle loader gun shooter can really help you learn quickly and also help you learn how to load and shoot the guns safely. 

Dave


----------



## quigleysharps4570 (Dec 3, 2015)

Come up with anything Work2play2?


----------

